# Inside the Husqvarna 550XP



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2012)

What do you mean stealing my signature subject line


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What do you mean stealing my signature subject line



Quit bugging me, trying to clean my bench off :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Most have seen the outside...




DSC_0199 by mweba1, on Flickr

Shot of the carb box




DSC_0203 by mweba1, on Flickr

All hooked up. Thank you for making access to the port easier. What a pain on the 562.




DSC_0202 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks fancy. Now you need to really show the "inside" after a bit of port work.


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> Looks fancy. Now you need to really show the "inside" after a bit of port work.



Its gonna be a late night :msp_wink:

Grinding a chain for it for some vid.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2012)

You're killing me! How'd you get yours shipped anyway?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 19, 2012)

:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 19, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## benp (Jul 19, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## tommyus4 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just returned from the dealer and 4 workers and the owner had never heard of the 550xp. They kept saying 555. I kept saying 550. 

I showed them Komatsuvarna's thread (this thread was not posted yet) and now they will be ordering a few. 

ps

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> I just returned from the dealer and 4 workers and the owner had never heard of the 550xp. They kept saying 555. I kept saying 550.
> 
> I showed them Komatsuvarna's thread (this thread was not posted yet) and now they will be ordering a few.
> 
> ...



Pretty typical I think.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> Its gonna be a late night :msp_wink:
> 
> Grinding a chain for it for some vid.



Mitch, get me the number on the side of 550 transfer cover. I still wonder if it is just the transfer covers and rev boost difference like the 555 to 562 for the 545 and 550. :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Mitch, get me the number on the side of 550 transfer cover. I still wonder if it is just the transfer covers and rev boost difference like the 555 to 562 for the 545 and 550. :msp_wink:



Probably the same bag of tricks... 5765993


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 19, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> Probably the same bag of tricks... 5765993



Bingo 545 transfer cover 5765992 


Thanks. :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty sure a 562 top end won't fit :censored:





DSC_0207 by mweba1, on Flickr

Good place for it huh? 




DSC_0208 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 19, 2012)

i see the 550's are for sale on ebay now :msp_w00t:


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

My tach goes nutty AWOT so the assumption is a rev limiter. Stock vid uploading.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 19, 2012)

bluesportster02 said:


> i see the 550's are for sale on ebay now :msp_w00t:



Is $615 a good price? I might get 2... :jester:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 19, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Is $615 a good price? I might get 2... :jester:



For you and your triple Oz prices. Not for us here is US. :tongue2:


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Stock

[video=youtube_share;pIb1SQCyKK4]http://youtu.be/pIb1SQCyKK4[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice. Is it MMd yet or bone stock? Looks awesome.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> Probably the same bag of tricks... 5765993



Good luck ordering them - I am sure that is no-go!


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Very nice. Is it MMd yet or bone stock? Looks awesome.



Bone stock. Squish .033 Timing it now. 

They really are mini 562's. Nice having a one design plan to work on.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya'll are killin me with these 550xp threads. :msp_mellow:


----------



## hamish (Jul 19, 2012)

Nothing like 10700 in the cut with a stock saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 19, 2012)

mweba said:


> My tach goes nutty AWOT so the assumption is a rev limiter. Stock vid uploading.



Strange. My Fast Tach did't.....maybe I need to try again.


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Strange. My Fast Tach did't.....maybe I need to try again.



Thought I remembered you had commented on it. My Oppama wont register it and reverts to the hour meter. 

#
EX 106
Tran 115 9 d BD
Int 74 BTDC or 148 d which ever way ya do it.

squish .033 
gasket .026
no comp reading. Its a pain with the plugs.


----------



## TK (Jul 19, 2012)

I take it going gasket less isn't an option for this one


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

TK said:


> I take it going gasket less isn't an option for this one



Wasn't on the 562 either, hence the .025 popup.


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

hamish said:


> Nothing like 10700 in the cut with a stock saw.



Starting into the tank of fuel, 9600 was the number. Going into tank two, and geeze did that take some time, it hung on the high 10k pretty consistent.


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Flywheel side. Without the recoil on it, be difficult to tell from a 562.




DSC_0209 by mweba1, on Flickr

Carb and filter mount/master control




DSC_0210 by mweba1, on Flickr





DSC_0211 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Muffler pic trying to show the divider inside.




DSC_0212 by mweba1, on Flickr

Carb box with molded fuel and purge lines




DSC_0213 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Piston intake side




DSC_0214 by mweba1, on Flickr

Crank with stuffers. No spare room in there.




DSC_0215 by mweba1, on Flickr

Base of cylinder looking toward exhaust




DSC_0218 by mweba1, on Flickr

Base toward intake.




DSC_0220 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

Cylinder side with cap removed




DSC_0221 by mweba1, on Flickr

Piston "skirt"




DSC_0223 by mweba1, on Flickr

Piston side transfer




DSC_0224 by mweba1, on Flickr

Piston intake side




DSC_0225 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

I have to make it clear how easy these saws are to tear down. Every major component is bundled with others so it comes a part in sections really. Everything clears easily even with the space they are crammed into.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 19, 2012)

Great job again Mitch 

This info and pics is why I have been waiting for you to get one in your hands.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice job Mitch! I noticed the Husky logo on the cylinder. Is Mahle no longer making the cylinders?


----------



## heimannm (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Mitch, I have a PM850 I just put together and need to test, have any logs available? Old school vs. modern technology.

I will try to remember and call Steve Ericksen tomorrow to see if he stiil has all of those trees in the pasture.

Mark


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Hey Mitch, I have a PM850 I just put together and need to test, have any logs available? Old school vs. modern technology.
> 
> I will try to remember and call Steve Ericksen tomorrow to see if he stiil has all of those trees in the pasture.
> 
> Mark



Sure I could scrounge something up  

Little bit of a mismatch don't you think?


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

DSC_0230 by mweba1, on Flickr


Ignore the idiot talking please

[video=youtube_share;E4J0xdYAPds]http://youtu.be/E4J0xdYAPds[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice run down in the vid there Mitch


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 19, 2012)

Great job Mitch, another sweet thread! Russ


----------



## mweba (Jul 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Nice run down in the vid there Mitch



Anytime, Brad. These threads are fun to make but dang they take some time :crazy1:

All you will need is a 5mm allen and a crabide for the muffler.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Anytime, Brad. These threads are fun to make but dang they take some time :crazy1:
> 
> All you will need is a 5mm allen and a crabide for the muffler.



Thanks for the tip. I can't be running a stock muffler on mine, so the tools will be going with me to FL.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 20, 2012)

what physically moves the needles? Is it a turning electric motor? Do the needles move in and out like a plunger with a geared shaft on them maybe?


----------



## heimannm (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Sure I could scrounge something up
> 
> Little bit of a mismatch don't you think?



Don't worry, I worked on the saw AND sharpened the chain...

Mark


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> All hooked up. Thank you for making access to the port easier. What a pain on the 562.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. So once you plug all that garb up, you put the headset on and it talks to ya? I also see you cut the trailer light wiring off of it. That should lighten it up a bit, no? But how ya gonna let the guy behind ya know your fixin to nimbly pull a sideways balancing act off? 

Think saftey Mitch, think saftey.....


----------



## TK (Jul 20, 2012)

When you ran it stock, did you find it was louder, quieter, or the same as any other 50cc stock saw?


----------



## huskydude (Jul 20, 2012)

Impressive thread Mitch. Just like what you did when the 555 came out.


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> what physically moves the needles? Is it a turning electric motor? Do the needles move in and out like a plunger with a geared shaft on them maybe?



Will be doing some carb work so the controller will have to be removed. If I remember right, the whole unit is sealed making the "motors" impossible to see. My guess would be a coiled diaphragm set up like a speaker....but that is only a guess.



TK said:


> When you ran it stock, did you find it was louder, quieter, or the same as any other 50cc stock saw?



Would say the same as nothing really stood out for me. They easily get louder with a MM though.


----------



## mtrees (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for this thread. I should hopefully get mine mid next week.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 20, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> what physically moves the needles? Is it a turning electric motor? Do the needles move in and out like a plunger with a geared shaft on them maybe?



The 576 carb with autotune had the diaphragm connected to the black box if I remember right. I don't remember if it had all the wires and stuff on the carb like that one.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 20, 2012)

If it was a coil and magnet setup like a speaker it would either need current prior to startup to open the needles or they would have to return to a 'default' open resting position that would allow the saw to start. I don't think the second theory would allow a ported/muff mod saw to start well. 

Very interesting stuff. Please take some pics if you have a carb apart. I'm very curious how it works


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2012)

TK said:


> When you ran it stock, did you find it was louder, quieter, or the same as any other 50cc stock saw?



Sounds louder to me. That's why I thought it was MMd.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds louder to me. That's why I thought it was MMd.



Mine seemed loud. 

Did you ever find a 550?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Did you ever find a 550?



It'll arrive in Florida on Wednesday I guess that's better than not at all.


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> DSC_0230 by mweba1, on Flickr



Checking my 562 today, the carb is labeled REV F, not sure what that denotes? Could someone check a 545?? TK?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm just gonna sit back & learn.


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm just gonna sit back & learn.



Brad is going on vacation. You'll have to wait for his return to learn anything here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Brad is going on vacation. You'll have to wait for his return to learn anything here.



I'll be gone this weekend too. 

I'll agree with you on how easy the new husky's are to work on. Nice & well thought out. The only gripe I had on the 562 was the piston pin clips didn't have a tang on them. My fat fingers & those tangless clips don't get along very well. especially the small ones.:angry2:


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll be gone this weekend too.
> 
> My fat fingers & those tangless clips don't get along very well. especially the small ones.:angry2:



Often thought magnetic walls would be sweet :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

Video of valve test loading.




DSC_0232 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Video of valve test loading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?

no needles eh? Must be some kind of valves in the black box?


----------



## TK (Jul 20, 2012)

mweba said:


> Checking my 562 today, the carb is labeled REV F, not sure what that denotes? Could someone check a 545?? TK?



I'll have to check another time, I'm away from the shop at the moment. Maybe tomorrow or Sunday. It sounds meaningless at this point, more of a manufacturer note than anything.


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> wtf?
> 
> no needles eh? Must be some kind of valves in the black box?



I know right? I've tried to explain it to people before. Nothing like needles, more like valves controlled by servos. 

[video=youtube_share;7NNMeKIfUK4]http://youtu.be/7NNMeKIfUK4[/video]


----------



## mweba (Jul 20, 2012)

Exhaust roughed in.




DSC_0234 by mweba1, on Flickr

For the displacement of this cylinder, the tranfers are huge. Smoothed everything out, removing casting lines and stretching the ports.




DSC_0235 by mweba1, on Flickr




DSC_0236 by mweba1, on Flickr

Also lifted the skirt where it cradles the lowers.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2012)

Damn fine thread Mitch. Thanks for the great pics. It's just a smaller 562 huh?


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Damn fine thread Mitch. Thanks for the great pics. It's just a smaller 562 huh?



Thanks. Its like a scale model. You're going to enjoy working on them.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2012)

mweba said:


> Thanks. Its like a scale model. You're going to enjoy working on them.



Now Mitch who in their right mind would want me to work on their saw??? :msp_sad:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Mitch who in their right mind would want me to work on their saw??? :msp_sad:




uh..... me.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Mitch who in their right mind would want me to work on their saw??? :msp_sad:



Plenty of us aren't in our right mind....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> uh..... me.



You get my PM about that Husky?



Eccentric said:


> Plenty of us aren't in our right mind....



Well, we know that about you...... :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2012)

Tell us more about that diagnostic system Mitch.....

I want one ya know.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Mitch who in their right mind would want me to work on their saw??? :msp_sad:



It all started when you flashed them legs:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2012)

mweba said:


> It all started when you flashed them legs:msp_scared:



Yeah.........now before we all get Hawt, tell us about the diagnostic system.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Tell us more about that diagnostic system Mitch.....
> 
> I want one ya know.



Will add a write up and possible did tomorrow. Wish I had mor time to play with it. Scarr wanted me to get him the flash code to disect. Add that to my long list of chit I need to get done


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll start it off at least. Had to fire up the lap top....pain to respond on muh phone.

The tool allows the ability to flash new software to the "ecu" as well access to error codes. The error codes are much like early obd system. They tell you when and at what point the system is out of its parameters/ability. Example would be an air leak. The ecu will throw a code stating that the needed fuel mixture is outside of its ability. Also you can see the end users habits. The amount of time at a given rpm is recorded and throttle position. You can basically show a customer what he was doing in the last run period. 

Another handy tool is tech notes. When the saw is hooked up, you can write any thing you'd like in the history. Say its Jim Bob's saw that you send out and it comes back for work. When you hook up to the carb your previous notes come up on screen. Example, Testing for air leak, right trans cap was replaced. If the saw comes back with a leak code, you know what was already done.


I'm tired more later


----------



## parrisw (Jul 21, 2012)

If its just a valve or solenoid that controls fuel. Most likely its just a duty cycle controlled solenoid, meaning it just gets a series of on off commands, depending on how many on or off's it gets will vary the amount the solenoid is open or closed, so basically is just turning the solenoid on and off very fast. Would be cool to hook up a lab scope to it to see what its exactly doing.

Oh, nice thread BTW.


----------



## belgian (Jul 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> If its just a valve or solenoid that controls fuel. Most likely its just a duty cycle controlled solenoid, meaning it just gets a series of on off commands, depending on how many on or off's it gets will vary the amount the solenoid is open or closed, so basically is just turning the solenoid on and off very fast. Would be cool to hook up a lab scope to it to see what its exactly doing.
> 
> Oh, nice thread BTW.



Indeed.

Looks like the good old days of carb tuning with a tiny screwdriver are over with them autotunes. Is there anything a simple man can adjust to this type of carb ? 
Sorry if this has been talked over already before, but I have not been much on AS lately.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 21, 2012)

Even with the auto tune, you still have to twist the bottle open and pour it into the glass...

Mark

P.S. Nice to know you're still out there Roland.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Mitch who in their right mind would want me to work on their saw??? :msp_sad:



not me i want the chimp to do he's off his head


----------



## hqv (Jul 21, 2012)

Me is wating to see 545 opcorn:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> If its just a valve or solenoid that controls fuel. Most likely its just a duty cycle controlled solenoid, meaning it just gets a series of on off commands, depending on how many on or off's it gets will vary the amount the solenoid is open or closed, so basically is just turning the solenoid on and off very fast. Would be cool to hook up a lab scope to it to see what its exactly doing.
> 
> Oh, nice thread BTW.



Sounds like the fuel injectors in an automobile engine.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2012)

Isn't it cute?


----------



## heimannm (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Mitch - I took a few saws out to Ericksen's this morning before it warmed up too much. One day I will bring the 850, SP81, and the 7900 out and we can see how they compare.

Still a lot of other projects setting around so I won't get bored any time soon, and I added AC to the shop so I'll be comfortable while I'm out there.

And just to confirm what the other have been saying, great thread and great work. I won't claim to understand half of what you are talking about, but it is very well done in any case. Seems like even the modern chain saw has more computing power than the Apollo space craft had.

Mark


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 21, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Hey Mitch - I took a few saws out to Ericksen's this morning before it warmed up too much. One day I will bring the 850, SP81, and the 7900 out and we can see how they compare.
> 
> Still a lot of other projects setting around so I won't get bored any time soon, and I added AC to the shop so I'll be comfortable while I'm out there.
> 
> ...



All is good, as long as Mitch doesn't get a Main Bus B undervolt...


----------



## mweba (Jul 22, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> All is good, as long as Mitch doesn't get a Main Bus B undervolt...



Aka multiplex. 33 and aging


----------



## mweba (Jul 22, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Hey Mitch - I took a few saws out to Ericksen's this morning before it warmed up too much. One day I will bring the 850, SP81, and the 7900 out and we can see how they compare.
> 
> Still a lot of other projects setting around so I won't get bored any time soon, and I added AC to the shop so I'll be comfortable while I'm out there.
> 
> ...



Heading to town in the morning if your brain is available for picking, I'll stop.


Only thing accomplished today was the piston work. I got destracted by a big block Chevy on Craigslist. Made two stops for fuel on the way home:taped:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 22, 2012)

belgian said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Looks like the good old days of carb tuning with a tiny screwdriver are over with them autotunes. Is there anything a simple man can adjust to this type of carb ?
> Sorry if this has been talked over already before, but I have not been much on AS lately.



No worries Roland. There should be enough old saws around to keep an old dinosaur like yourself in good repair for the rest of your days...


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

Clearance issue to those concerned. Also the cyl skirts need to be cut to clear gasketless


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Clearance issue to those concerned. Also the cyl skirts need to be cut to clear gasketless



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the tip!



Nother one for you....almost didn't catch it. Marked with a sharpy is a bevel that does not fit inside the case. Must be machined or use a gasket thicker than its height.


----------



## ChainFinn (Jul 23, 2012)

Wasnt there something with 550 & 560 XP´s....that the "computer" starts to adjust the saw, as well as collect data up, after certain run time and R.P.M´s... somehow i think there was. Bu i am always wrong :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Nother one for you....almost didn't catch it. Marked with a sharpy is a bevel that does not fit inside the case. Must be machined or use a gasket thicker than its height.



can you put a chamfer on the case edge?


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> can you put a chamfer on the case edge?



I'm sure you could but I'm not going to split the case to ensure no shavings got past me.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> can you put a chamfer on the case edge?



That's what I was wondering. A chamfer on the case, and one on the bottom of the cylinder.


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

Also for those concerned, in approx two weeks a nice 346xp built by Mr Snelling will be in the classifieds :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice thread mate,i wish someone would do the same on a MTronic please.


----------



## splitpost (Jul 23, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> can you put a chamfer on the case edge?



just use a safe edge file on the cylinder


----------



## sunfish (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Also for those concerned, in approx two weeks a nice 346xp built by Mr Snelling will be in the classifieds :msp_wink:



So, you like the 550 that much more than a ported 346xp?


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

sunfish said:


> So, you like the 550 that much more than a ported 346xp?



Just saying I predict Brad will have his for sale


----------



## sunfish (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Just saying I predict Brad will have his for sale



Gottcha!


----------



## TK (Jul 23, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Nice thread mate,i wish someone would do the same on a MTronic please.



There needs to be an mtronic (funny how my phone tries to correct that to moronic  ) worthy of doing all this!! 

LOL you know I just be kiddin round.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 23, 2012)

If the cylinder base is already being worked then a relief is easy to cut. Cutting the case without stripping it would be asking for trouble. Sounds like ditching the gasket creates more headaches than it's worth.


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

*des*



Tzed250 said:


> If the cylinder base is already being worked then a relief is easy to cut. Cutting the case without stripping it would be asking for trouble. Sounds like ditching the gasket creates more headaches than it's worth.



Yes if you are already cutting it. Ditching the gasket on this saw with a .015 pop gives you .023 squish. For someone that isn't set up to cut bases, its worth it. 

I have talked to MANY people about this saw in the past couple days. Naturally, every one asks if it is a large leap forward from the 346's power band. So far, it seems to be a little stronger yes but the huge differences are vibration, size and handling to me at least. Until it breaks in commenting on the stratos power output is only speculation. This saw does not, at least so far, represent the huge leap in performance that the 562 made over its predecessor. If it doesn't ran tomorrow, vid will be up.


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 23, 2012)

```

```

But you do need rain in the Mid-West! 

Can you cut inside? Lol. Great thread.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the upcoming vid.


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

porsche965 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I pray it rains. Every day that goes by the yields suffer. My lawn crunches under my feet.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> I pray it rains. Every day that goes by the yields suffer. My lawn crunches under my feet.



Mine sounds like Corn Flakes. Or Frosted Flakes - can't be sure which.


----------



## TK (Jul 23, 2012)

Mitch have you seen my terrible videos?


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

TK said:


> Mitch have you seen my terrible videos?



Yes they are horrible  lol. Yours looks good as well. Just tough to be fair after running a ec xpw huh


----------



## TK (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Yes they are horrible  lol. Yours looks good as well. Just tough to be fair after running a ec xpw huh



Ya it's tough not to simply judge cookie speed. But I'll say I think my EC XPW just became a bit of a toy and less of a work saw. This little guy excels in the most important way for me - still cuts fast but my scrawny arms don't feel like they're gonna fall off even after 4-5 hours of work in 80-90 degree heat (I'm more of a rather have it below 50 kinda guy). 

But there's nothing saying this one won't make it's way out to mr copsey....  

How many tanks has that one had? I haven't looked into it much yet but starting partway through the second tank she doesn't like a warm restart and I dunno if it's me. That vid wasn't staged, it was a legitimate wtf. And I mean it has to be sitting 5-10 minutes to do it. After a minute or so it's fine but a longer wait and it was kinda buggy. It was also stupid hot out that day.... It came out of it though without me doing anything different. Going to have a couple weekends of different types of cutting in the next few weeks so she'll get a full run through. 

I'm glad I didn't keep the 562 afterall. While definitely a powerhouse in comparison to the 550, the 550 is a better choice in a 2 saw plan. If I were to have one saw, 562 all the way. 

Maybe I should spend less time making crappy vids and more time building a better log stand and camera holder so I can then make better videos? I need more logs at the shop anyway, I only have a couple of log ends left and 250 gallons of chips and 3 barrels of cookies LOL. Dad ain't gonna let a truckload of maple leave the yard though, he ain't to fond of his heat going to my "play time." That older generation just don't understand....


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> Also for those concerned, in approx two weeks a nice 346xp built by Mr Snelling will be in the classifieds :msp_wink:





mweba said:


> Just saying I predict Brad will have his for sale



There ain't *no way *under the sun that's going to happen!


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There ain't *no way *under the sun that's going to happen!



I should put that in my sig just for a reminder then? :yoyo:

I'll say this, in the last tank, the computer tells me 40% of the run time was in excess of 12K. That includes idle time also. Three ash trees 40-60 ft in length with a temp of 102 running a 16" full ch buried for the most part. 

You will find reason to like it....just saying


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm glad I didn't keep the 562 afterall. While definitely a powerhouse in comparison to the 550, the 550 is a better choice in a 2 saw plan. If I were to have one saw, 562 all the way.



I still say, for the typical firewood cutter, a good 50cc and 70cc saw leave no room for 60cc saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2012)

mweba said:


> I should put that in my sig just for a reminder then? :yoyo:



A lot of saws have come and gone, but my 346 isn't going anywhere. I can't see my 346 being replaced by a 550XP. I fully expect to sell this 550 after I've seen what it's all about. If not, then you'll know that it's SUPER impressive!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There ain't *no way *under the sun that's going to happen!



That's what I figured ya'd say...


----------



## TK (Jul 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I still say, for the typical firewood cutter, a good 50cc and 70cc saw leave no room for 60cc saw.



I'd still like a 562 in the stable. Great for when you head to help a friend and just don't know what you're getting into  I've been a couple of places and was glad I had a bigger than 50cc saw but wasn't sure i needed a big heavy one as I was in a bunch of different conditions that would have been far easier with a 60cc saw. And for heading up to camp it's a great size. One saw in the truck takes up less space. Capable of kicking that big maples ass if it fell across the yard, but still great for gittin some woo for the firepit. 

I can see lots of great uses for one. Just not being used at the same time as a 50 or 70cc saw. And if you own a 50 and 70, there's still room in the lineup for a 60  

I don't mean to disagree with ya even though it sounds like it, just a different point of view in different circumstances is all.


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

Comparison of size. I have a 353 and 346 here but they are in pieces :bang: so a 350 was in their place.




100_4896 by mweba1, on Flickr





100_4897 by mweba1, on Flickr


Tore the 550 down to check for odd wear. Looks like we are a go for vid tomorrow, rain or shine.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

So, when's the 70cc version due out?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So, when's the 70cc version due out?



Can we hope for an outboard clutch?


----------



## ancy (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> rain


----------



## spike60 (Jul 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So, when's the 70cc version due out?



That's a good question. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 24, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Can we hope for an outboard clutch?



What are the odds???...


----------



## spike60 (Jul 24, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Can we hope for an outboard clutch?



Nope.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Nope.



Sad, but not a surprice really....:taped:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> What are the odds???...



Slim at best I thought - and likely Zero by now.....:msp_sad:


----------



## cheeves (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> I pray it rains. Every day that goes by the yields suffer. My lawn crunches under my feet.



I've been praying for rain for you guys for a couple of weeks!! It's raining right now here as I write.


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> Thought I remembered you had commented on it. My Oppama wont register it and reverts to the hour meter.
> 
> #
> EX 106
> ...




After
106
114 8 BD
77


----------



## hamish (Jul 24, 2012)

Husqvarna has the new comp tester available for the xt saws with the lil plugs, will post the part number when back at work in the morning.


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

hamish said:


> Husqvarna has the new comp tester available for the xt saws with the lil plugs, will post the part number when back at work in the morning.



I have the adapter but the o ring blows out the side at 140ish. Needs a retaining groove.


----------



## spike60 (Jul 24, 2012)

hamish said:


> Husqvarna has the new comp tester available for the xt saws with the lil plugs, will post the part number when back at work in the morning.




You leave early, or what? 

10mm comp gage is # 577262701


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had a 10mm adapter for a couple decades now. Bikes have been using 10mm plugs since back in the day. More room for valves.


----------



## TK (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with mine, thought everybody had one 

Silly Hondas and a couple others have had 10mm for a while, just so happens I can use the one I had on these. I do prefer the proper adapter for the pressure/vac testing though, that's more important than a comp gauge IMO.


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

Family pic




DSC_0329 by mweba1, on Flickr




DSC_0333 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 24, 2012)

is it movie time yet?


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> is it movie time yet?



Loading.....42 minutes ish 

I had a blooper, will share it later :jester:





100_4900 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 24, 2012)

Whar's my popcorn?


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 24, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> Whar's my popcorn?



i have extra opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Movie Time!*

Putting mine in now....opcorn:


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

porsche965 said:


> Putting mine in now....opcorn:



LOL


Here she is. Looks like I picked up a couple seconds give or take. This is by no means scientific, chain hasn't been touched in 23 minutes of cut time. Over all I'm impressed, the throttle response is spot on and holds very well in the cut. After putting a couple more tanks through it and adjusting the ignition timing another vid will probable follow.

[video=youtube_share;a8fwFsFUVKI]http://youtu.be/a8fwFsFUVKI[/video]


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 24, 2012)

Impressive. Nice job. 

And that 550 sure looks smooth and operator friendly.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> Heading to town in the morning if your brain is available for picking, I'll stop.
> 
> 
> Only thing accomplished today was the piston work. I got destracted by a big block Chevy on Craigslist. Made two stops for fuel on the way home:taped:



There were plenty of big block Chevys only a couple miles away from you on Saturday afternoon..................


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> There were plenty of big block Chevys only a couple miles away from you on Saturday afternoon..................



I'm so happy you're speaking with me sir :msp_sad: I got side tracked and the wife expressed that she needed some attention...speaking of that notion was just repeated. Be back later.


----------



## hamish (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> Family pic



Missing the 560.........oh yeah all of us over here are.......


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

hamish said:


> Missing the 560.........oh yeah all of us over here are.......



I have the parts on the shelf to build one.....just saying things


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds real good


----------



## TK (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks good. I may have missed it somewhere but are you runnin the 3/8?


----------



## hamish (Jul 24, 2012)

Where did you find those transfers sitting on your bench.......been begging and trying to trade my wife to my contacts in sweden for a set.


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

hamish said:


> Where did you find those transfers sitting on your bench.......been begging and trying to trade my wife to my contacts in sweden for a set.



Lost me there. Transfers?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2012)

Montgomery, AL, United States 07/24/2012 6:42 P.M.	Arrival Scan

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:
Wednesday, 07/25/2012, By End of Day


----------



## Officer's Match (Jul 24, 2012)

Dang, that lil' sucker sounds mighty pissed at that log.

Looks REAL good, I'm thinking a 70-class version would put Husky in a very commanding position.


----------



## hamish (Jul 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> Lost me there. Transfers?




Transfer covers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> I have the parts on the shelf to build one.....just saying things



Did a 562xp get smashed? :msp_scared:


----------



## mweba (Jul 25, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Did a 562xp get smashed? :msp_scared:



Yes but I had ordered a new P&C for the stock 562 440 361 372 comparison vid. Went a long way to try to make it fair 


346
Width body 6 5/8
width handle 8 3/4
length 15 5/8

550
width body 6 3/8
width handle 8 1/2
length 16 7/8


----------



## mweba (Jul 25, 2012)

Explanation


----------



## mweba (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the way I understand it. Seems to be one valve that feeds one circuit. When the throttle is closed, and the microprocessor know that it is, the main jet nozzle closes. When the throttle is wide open the main nozzle opens and the processor orients its self off the throttle position. To me it explains the throttle position sensor input, basically changing the computers fuel curve.

This is all educated guess of course.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> This is the way I understand it. Seems to be one valve that feeds one circuit. When the throttle is closed, and the microprocessor know that it is, the main jet nozzle closes. When the throttle is wide open the main nozzle opens and the processor orients its self off the throttle position. To me it explains the throttle position sensor input, basically changing the computers fuel curve.
> 
> This is all educated guess of course.



Yes, but it doesn't tell what the other inputs to the system is, or where they come from - only the tecnical function of the carb.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah!!!

Pensacola, FL, United States 07/25/2012 4:56 A.M.	Out For Delivery


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2012)

Good work, Mitch!

I'll likely be getting one of these this Fall.


----------



## TK (Jul 25, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Good work, Mitch!
> 
> I'll likely be getting one of these this Fall.



Procrastination is a sign of the devil :msp_scared:


----------



## Showme (Jul 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Now Mitch who in their right mind would want me to work on their saw??? :msp_sad:



Me!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> I'm so happy you're speaking with me sir :msp_sad: I got side tracked and the wife expressed that she needed some attention...speaking of that notion was just repeated. Be back later.



A good time was had by all who attended! It's been about 15 years since I last fell into a bottle of gin......Prolly be that long before I do it again!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 25, 2012)

Where are the pics Brad... you are probably out cutting right now :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 25, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Where are the pics Brad... you are probably out cutting right now :msp_biggrin:



He may be chasing a brown truck.


----------



## TK (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think he's going to be impressed on the first couple tanks


----------



## mweba (Jul 25, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> He may be chasing a brown truck.



That or his hard drive crashed :jester:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Good work, Mitch!
> 
> I'll likely be getting one of these this Fall.





TK said:


> Procrastination is a sign of the devil :msp_scared:



I already have too many saws. And besides, it's way too hot around here to run one anyway. 
:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I already have too many saws.



:msp_scared:


----------



## TK (Jul 25, 2012)

If I only cut when it was cool enough, I'd have very minimal time to cut! Gotta just drink some extra water and keep the sweat outta your eyes


----------



## wendell (Jul 25, 2012)

TK said:


> If I only cut when it was cool enough, I'd have very minimal time to cut! Gotta just drink some extra water and keep the sweat outta your eyes



Says the man from Maine. :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2012)

TK said:


> If I only cut when it was cool enough, I'd have very minimal time to cut! Gotta just drink some extra water and keep the sweat outta your eyes



Well said for a man from Maine. :msp_biggrin:

Hottest, driest summer here in the 22 years I've lived in Missouri. I ain't cuttin wood when it's 100+ degrees. Plus I have 2-3 years worth stacked in the dry...


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Says the man from Maine. :msp_wink:



Man, ya beat me to it...


----------



## mweba (Jul 25, 2012)

Completely off subject I know.....sitting on the west edge of my property with an Amish brewed amber watchin the storms roll in....yay rain!


----------



## TK (Jul 25, 2012)

50 degrees is borderline too hot - throw in some hard work and it's definitely too hot! We've been seeing those temps from mid April through November lately. Guess I just run a little warm  I couldn't make it down in the Midwest or south where you folks are from!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> Completely off subject I know.....sitting on the west edge of my property with an Amish brewed amber watchin the storms roll in....yay rain!



That's Nice!

We're supposed to get some of that tomorrow. I'll get the brew out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Pics and report are in my vacation thread. It's not good


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2012)

Just finished emptying tank seven, as with my 562, the decomp now pops every pull :msp_biggrin:

I now have no questions as to the power these saws will make, especially when fully broke in. It revs to near perfection and pulls in the cut with a very forgiving power band. The balance is great and the slim flat body makes limbing a treat. With all the engine weight and rotation behind the front handle, the saw maneuvers with ease. 

Any one that ends up with a saw that performs like this one should be pleased :msp_wink:

More later



O ya it dodged us again 2/10" :censored:


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

How are the hot restarts? After sitting a few minutes?


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2012)

TK said:


> How are the hot restarts? After sitting a few minutes?



non issue so far. Last carb reading was 128. 

I've found that on very hot days a hot start with throttle advance is a sure fire though.


----------



## TK (Jul 26, 2012)

mweba said:


> non issue so far. Last carb reading was 128.
> 
> I've found that on very hot days a hot start with throttle advance is a sure fire though.



Sweet. I've also found a high idle start makes it a nonissue. I have only had one issue with a hot restart that didn't matter what I did but it came right out of it and was flawless since then. 

After 7 tanks do you feel it's better than, equal to, or less than the 346?


----------



## mweba (Jul 26, 2012)

TK said:


> Sweet. I've also found a high idle start makes it a nonissue. I have only had one issue with a hot restart that didn't matter what I did but it came right out of it and was flawless since then.
> 
> After 7 tanks do you feel it's better than, equal to, or less than the 346?



Better performance while sipping fuel. Another thing to note is the typical xtorq clean burn. No smell or burning of the eyes ever.

Time will tell on longevity of course. 

My only issue is, not with this saw per say is the 60cc tweener saw argument. To me the 562 rewrote some rules or at least bent them. The 562 is so much more saw, now that this platform is so smooth and balanced I believe stock for stock even the 372 is challenged to at least some extent by the 62. Guys that want possible the best 50cc saw ever will find a good saw here. Just run a 62 :help:



Gonna catch heck for this I know


----------



## mweba (Jul 27, 2012)

Did I just make an argument, the same argument that gets under my skin so bad lol. Insinuating a saw is irrelevant due to its lack of 10cc's



I'm sorry.

New vid will be up tomorrow in conclusion.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Strange. My Fast Tach did't.....maybe I need to try again.



You were right Mitch. I tried it again today. It started out at 13,600, went to 13,800, then wen't right to 11ish to 12,000ish right after that. Guess I didn't hold it long enough the first time.


----------



## mweba (Jul 27, 2012)

Played with the ignition timing today. At or past 1/3 key will not allow the saw to rev. Settled in at approx 1/4 key. Will get a measurement later.

Drove down to Homelite410's place to swapping parts. He took the 550 for a couple test runs saying "Now why would any one want a 346" Sure he'll be by later to comment.

Well, this is the final act. Pulls very strong with a a broad power band. Will have to double check but it seemed like I got 3 seconds with ease over the stock saw....in this size wood I'd call it a success.

[video=youtube_share;DWlkG96vbEE]http://youtu.be/DWlkG96vbEE[/video]


----------



## mweba (Jul 27, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> You were right Mitch. I tried it again today. It started out at 13,600, went to 13,800, then wen't right to 11ish to 12,000ish right after that. Guess I didn't hold it long enough the first time.



Wondered if my refresh rate was throwing me. Played with yours yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks very nice. What where the original cuts times, approximately? I'm on my phone.


----------



## porsche965 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice job Mitch. The thread, the work, and all those who contribute makes for a great forum and intro to a new chainsaw. Good gains and ease of operation as shown at the end of the video. Can't imagine wanting for more, thanks.


----------



## mweba (Jul 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Looks very nice. What where the original cuts times, approximately? I'm on my phone.



Got 09 10 11 that's all I wrote down in the shop.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice job. Are you running .325 or 3/8?


----------



## mweba (Jul 27, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> Nice job. Are you running .325 or 3/8?



.325 16" full ch


Went back through the vids

Stock :10 :10 :09

Finished :07 :07 :06 :07

After running any saw for a week you tend to get use to it. Picking up my hopped up 350 today really put it in perspective.....and most firewood cutters would be impressed with that saw.

Depending on reliability, this saw may set a new standard. Stihl is going to have to raise the cutting speed on the 261 or be left in the dust...just my opinion :msp_razz:


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 27, 2012)

Mitch, have you run a ported 261? I would love to know how they compare.


----------



## parrisw (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks really great!

Seems as Stihl is the one that's always having to play catch-up!! LOL


----------



## mweba (Jul 27, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Mitch, have you run a ported 261? I would love to know how they compare.



No, the one I owned was mm only. Don't get me wrong, the 261 is a fantastic saw. Seems to me Stihl went more for torque than in the cut speed in that model. That can be changed of course


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 28, 2012)

mweba said:


> Wondered if my refresh rate was throwing me. * Played with yours yet?*



Not yet. I guess I'll wait until the 6 months is up. Im still uneasy about all the electronic stuff and a new model too. I figured by that time you good builders will have them figured out then I can just copy you'alls :msp_wink:. :msp_w00t:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 28, 2012)

mweba said:


> No, the one I owned was mm only. Don't get me wrong, the 261 is a fantastic saw. Seems to me Stihl went more for torque than in the cut speed in that model. That can be changed of course



Stihl seems to have trouble making saws that do both.....:msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 30, 2012)

Mitch stopped by Friday with the 550 and let me take it for a spin. I will say that I am very impressed with the way that baby runs! That saw flat out hauls azz and asks for more. I am not a 346 fan by any means but I would sure like one of these!! Great job on that saw Mitch, but I have learned not to expect anything less from you! :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Aug 8, 2012)

MP tear down

[video=youtube_share;E18quXUqOz0]http://youtu.be/E18quXUqOz0[/video]


----------



## wendell (Aug 8, 2012)

Let's not be infringing on my side of the bench. :msp_angry:


----------



## mweba (Aug 8, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> Let's not be infringing on my side of the bench. :msp_angry:



I would never


----------



## wendell (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## SawTroll (Aug 8, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Mitch, have you run a ported 261? I would love to know how they compare.



Why would anyone want to compare that heavy and clumcy handling thing to a 550xp???


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Why would anyone want to compare that heavy and clumcy handling thing to a 550xp???



I'm fixin up muh 261, got parts coming soon (hopefully) for it. I'll put em side by side and show y'all the results.


----------



## mweba (Aug 10, 2012)

TK said:


> I'm fixin up muh 261, got parts coming soon (hopefully) for it. I'll put em side by side and show y'all the results.



No Chinese badmitten tricks now. :msp_huh:


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2012)

mweba said:


> No Chinese badmitten tricks now. :msp_huh:



Nope, may the best saw win! I'm not for fixin anything. Both with have 3/8 Carlton chain on em. Might even have some square husky chain back by then too.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2012)

mweba said:


> No Chinese badmitten tricks now. :msp_huh:



Well, I suspect that newer Stihl cylinders actually are made in China - does anyone really know for sure? opcorn:


----------



## young (Sep 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Well, I suspect that newer Stihl cylinders actually are made in China - does anyone really know for sure? opcorn:



i dont think so. if anything they are coming from brazil.


----------



## wendell (Sep 16, 2012)

young said:


> i dont think so. if anything they are coming from brazil.



Hey young, like the picture of Randy in your avatar.


----------

